# Shakes, Vibration at 65 mph



## Ran (Mar 3, 2005)

My 1999 Maxima GLE shakes and the stearing wheel vibrates at 65 to 70mph, is this normal for 4th gen Maximas, tried rotating tires and changing tire pressure.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

Wheel alignment. And check for uneven tire wear.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Most likely it is your alignment...if it happened when you braked too then it could be your rotors but I doubt it.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Might as well get 'em balanced, too. If they still can't resolve it after that, start having them check for play in the wheel bearings and goodies like that.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

MrEous is right. Actually balancing and alignment are probably the most likely culprits. 

Warped rotors you feel more when it's at slower speeds. At least that's my experience


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If it is aligmnent, it will most likely pull. I say it is either a bent wheel, balance issue, or suspension problem.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Vibrate at certain speed,most likely are the tire out off balance.Pulling to one side and wear out uneven are most likely alignment(uneven wear out might due to bad shock too).While braking and the steering wheel shake are more like warp rotor.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

RLee said:


> My 1999 Maxima GLE shakes and the stearing wheel vibrates at 65 to 70mph, is this normal for 4th gen Maximas, tried rotating tires and changing tire pressure.



you ever fix your problem man?


----------



## Ran (Mar 3, 2005)

*No, still working on it*



Imobejoas said:


> you ever fix your problem man?


Did the wheel alignment , no help. will try balancing tires next.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

For a balance, make sure they use a high speed load balancer such as a Hunter GSP9700.

http://www.gsp9700.com has a list of shops that have 'em. Quite a few do. For problematic balancing issues, a high speed load balancer is often the best tool to use.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

brianw said:


> For a balance, make sure they use a high speed load balancer such as a Hunter GSP9700.
> 
> http://www.gsp9700.com has a list of shops that have 'em. Quite a few do. For problematic balancing issues, a high speed load balancer is often the best tool to use.


That thing is the ish, it's like retard proof. Even if you spin the tire on the machine it will spin it back automatically to where you need to put the weight. With the roadforce it even tells you where to match the rim and tire. So a high spot on the rim will line up with a low sport on the tire. I love using that machine.


----------

